# Breathing problems in ducks



## Brockaz80 (Apr 12, 2010)

Hi all,

I'm new to all this so need as much help as possible.

I have just acquired some white ducks (not sure of the breed) They belonged to someone who I know and they were kept in very poor conditions with dirty water, no clean bedding and very little food.

I have noticed that one duck seems to be making a noise, not quacking but wheezing, when she breathes and her tail is bobbing up and down. She also seems to be panting, and her bottom is not as clean as the other two.

I am really worried about her, is there anyone who can offer any advice on what this could be and how to treat it, or do I need the vet and is there a chance she needs to be put to sleep?

I've only had them 5 days and I'm already very attached to them, please help!!

Thanks 
Claire. xx

P.s I also have 4 chickens who are sharing the pen but seem very happy and healthy.


----------



## Brockaz80 (Apr 12, 2010)

Hi all,
Have taken my duck to the vets (Retford Poultry Partnership) and it seems that my duck has got breathing problems so I've got some antibiotics for her so fingers crossed on that, she is also very thin so vet has given me some stuff to boost her up and stuff to make her eat, the vet seemed to think she has survived for so long without proper food she now doesn't eat properly, bless her. They have also taken swabs from a weepy eye, swabs from her beak and a stool sample, hopefully they won't be too bad when they come back.

I have made her a separate pen so she will be on her own during the day while she has her meds but will put her back in with the others at night, hopefully this will work and she'll be right as rain in no time. It's amazing how many people have asked how much a new duck will cost and why don't I just knock it round the head and by another Some people just have no love for their fellow creatures.


----------



## chickenrun (Jan 31, 2010)

Hi
i hope you duck gets better soon i have ducks but never had any problems with them so i really couldnt help you with your question but glad you have hopefully sorted the problem out

happy quacking


----------



## Brockaz80 (Apr 12, 2010)

Cheers chickenrun! I'll ley everyone know how she is doing next week when she's finished her meds. xx


----------



## Brockaz80 (Apr 12, 2010)

Well, my little girl finished all her meds and within 2 days she was worse than before, have taken her back to the vet and have been given steroids, more baytril (to be given by injection) and some cough syrup. I am so worried about her, she is so bunged up and her breathing is so bad I'm not sure she will last the night!! I am absolutely beside myself with worry :crying:


----------



## Brockaz80 (Apr 12, 2010)

Well, just to update, we lost our poorly duck tonight. She died at 8:30pm, she had just had enough. I know that it may seem daft to you that keep fowl as a means to eat or to get eggs from, but she was like a pet to me, she never had a good life before we got her and I was hoping to show her what life should be like. At least she isn't suffering now and I can always say I did the best I could for her. :crying:

R.I.P Pat the duck xx


----------



## chickenrun (Jan 31, 2010)

Hi 
Im really sorry to hear about pat the duck 
I know what you mean when you get close to them they become a family pet i could never eat my ducks or do any harm to them seeing them everyday in the garden puts a smile on my face 

Will you be getting anymore ducks or have you got already a few? 

mitch


----------



## Brockaz80 (Apr 12, 2010)

chickenrun said:


> Hi
> Im really sorry to hear about pat the duck
> I know what you mean when you get close to them they become a family pet i could never eat my ducks or do any harm to them seeing them everyday in the garden puts a smile on my face
> 
> ...


Hi Mitch,

Thank you luvvie, yes I do still have 2 ducks left which seem to be very healthy (even though they came from the same place) I also have 4 chickens. Every night when I put them to bed I always say "Goodnight ladies, see you in the morning" and then when I let them out I always say "Morning ladies" They really are part of my family and I really sobbed yesterday when we lost Pat, my husband said to me, if you are like this over a duck that we have owned for 3 weeks, how will you be when we lose our Jack! He's our 17yo Jack Russell who we also rescued from cruelty 14 yrs ago. I just hoped I could give her a really decent life after what she has had so far, I just feel like I've failed her somehow, I know it's silly but I can't help it, I'm just a big softie, lol. I am having a post mortem done on her to see if what she died from was infectious because there's a chance that they may all need treatment, I really don't want to lose another. I'll keep posting and let you know what the vets find. 
Thanks for reading, sorry for waffling :rolleyes5: 
Claire. x


----------



## chickenrun (Jan 31, 2010)

You shouldnt blame yourself you didnt do anything wrong all you did was try and make her better.
If they were treated right in the first place then she proberly have never pasted away people who dont treat animals right should never own them,at least there are people like yourself that try and give the best possible life for them lets just hope the other ones are fine.

mitch


----------



## Brockaz80 (Apr 12, 2010)

chickenrun said:


> You shouldnt blame yourself you didnt do anything wrong all you did was try and make her better.
> If they were treated right in the first place then she proberly have never pasted away people who dont treat animals right should never own them,at least there are people like yourself that try and give the best possible life for them lets just hope the other ones are fine.
> 
> mitch


Thanks Mitch, we got the post mortem results back and she had a mucas blockage in the right lung and she had pneumonia, she just wasn't strong enough to fight it, poor thing. The vet assured me that we did all we could to give her the best chance so it will unfortunately have to be chalked up to experience. I have been to see the young lad who I got them from and told him that if she wasn't so badly neglected in the first place she would have survived, I was so angry with him! I also warned him that the vet may choose to involve the RSPCA, I doubt she will but this may make him sort out his fowl that he still has. I am still willing to help him and I'm going to teach him the best way to take care of his birds, I have quizzed the vet on best food, best bedding, best water source, etc and I have also bought plenty of books! I'm hoping he's just naive, not cruel, but if he doesn't book his ideas up with them, I'll flaming well report him myself! The others seem to be just fine, they have put on lots of weight and are laying every day for me, they are little super stars. 
Fingers crossed it stays that way.

Claire


----------

